# i think ive had enough!



## happyfisherman (Sep 26, 2012)

i am a 40 yr old uk woman in u.s can anybody give solid non judgmental on topic advice on this situation please

i have known and been visiting (not overstaying) with my now husband for about 2 years.
the last trip we suddenly decided to get married in nevada a proper wedding and have a lawyer dealing with my a.o.s however since i have been married a few months things have taken a dive he is now changing his tune unwilling to allow my daughter to visit or apply to live here and we argue constantly over other things also things have come up i am less than ok with.

long story short if i just go back to u.k alone will my marriage be legal? do i NEED a divorce?

is there a basic way of dealing with a divorce? there are no children or property beteeen us

AND if i return to england will it be a problem visiting usa (unrelated) again as i stayed passed my 90 days due to waiting on lawyers and a.o.s paperwork

would it be better for future visits to wait on my travel docs or just pack and leave early!

i have no intention of living here feeling like this i just want to be back ,,home,,


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You are legally married.
As you are working with an immigration attorney on your AOS - he can advise you on the appropriate way to cancel your AOS and on how to assure that it will not show as arbitrary overstay.


----------



## happyfisherman (Sep 26, 2012)

considered legally married in uk? requiring a divorce? would that have to be done here or in uk?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

happyfisherman said:


> considered legally married in uk? requiring a divorce? would that have to be done here or in uk?


You should get divorced in the US. As long as your spouse is agreeable it can be done very quickly.


----------



## happyfisherman (Sep 26, 2012)

twostep said:


> You should get divorced in the US. As long as your spouse is agreeable it can be done very quickly.


what if i were to just fly home can i deal with it there? or will that just complicate things


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Put the divorce in the hands of a local lawyer ..
fly home ...
You can never use the visa waiver again but must now apply for a B-2


----------



## happyfisherman (Sep 26, 2012)

i would prefer to deal with it in such a way that i CAN use the waiver. i dont need the extra hassle of obtaining a special visa for a 2 week holiday a si fear this may take too long and i may wish to visit at short notice


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

happyfisherman said:


> i would prefer to deal with it in such a way that i CAN use the waiver. i dont need the extra hassle of obtaining a special visa for a 2 week holiday a si fear this may take too long and i may wish to visit at short notice


you cannot ..you broke the rules


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> you cannot ..you broke the rules



happyfisherman I'm not sure this is correct.... if you were legally in the country when you filed your AOS, you're not breaking the rules....your status is like 'pending AOS'.

If you do ever decide to come back to visit...fill in an ESTA truthfully....it'll tell you if you can get a visa waiver.
If you have to get a B2, it's not the end of the world....they're usually granted for 10 years, it just means the person at the Homeland Security at the airport decides how long you can stay.... usually 6 months out of any 12.


----------

